# Your favorite Soft Plastic Rig



## Truckmechanic

So the confidence bait thread got me thinking. With so many choosing soft plastics what is your favorite way to rig them. 

I prefer Texas and Split Shot.


----------



## LeviStevenson

I wacky rig senkos....carolina or texas for worms grubs or tubes. For walleye I use a jighead. I'm gonna try the football jigheads this year. I don't use the plastic frogs....gonna try that this hear too. I'm slaying with the wacky rigged senkos though...no weight just hook and senko....suspends nice with good action.


----------



## sbm2240

I prefer texas rigged plastics, i've always rigged them this way. However, i'm going to try whacky rigged more this year as some people swear by it.


----------



## bassfishinh123

My favorite would be a drop shot, and texas rigged, and sometimes even rigging a shakey head will be the only way to get a bite


----------



## dixie_boysles

Texas Rig and Carolina Rig


----------



## poolie

9 times out of 10 you'll see my worms rigged good ol Texas style. I do try others but I always come back to the Texas rig when I need to 'git er done'.


----------



## redbug

my favorite way to rig a soft plastic would be Texas rigged with a bullet weight
hook and weight size changes depending on were i am fishing
I have fished them all


----------



## fender66

Not sure what my favorite is, but I Texas rig most of the time. Guess it's the most versatile. I do like wacky rigging, but don't use it nearly as much.


----------



## BaitCaster

texas rig and wacky rig - weighted and unweighted.


----------



## dyeguy1212

I texas rig everything and anything.


----------



## devilmutt

Carolina Rig


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Texas rig most of the time.


----------



## Bugpac

weightless senko, t rigged and wacky.


----------



## rnsadb1

i love using a weight less berkley gulp sinking minnow in smelt pattern! works great, the only thing don't leave it on the hook over the period of the day they dry up really fast!!!!!!! but they get tremendous amounts of strikes everything from bass to blue gill!!!!!!!! great bait check them out!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

T-Rig....Always. Most of the time weightless.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Man that is a tough one... I used em all at different times. I would have to say my favorite would be texas rigged as it is really the most versatile.


----------



## randall

Splitshot rig with a straight tail worm.


----------



## BOB350RX

bearsphan3.14 said:


> T-Rig....Always. Most of the time weightless.


+1


----------



## get.the.net

My absolute favorite way to fish is a texas rigged zoom super hog with 3/16th oz weight and 3/0 hook on flourocarbon line. i have more confidence in this setup than anything else.


----------



## Bobscreekboy

The drop shot rig really grew on me this year. I've been fishing with it everywhere and it really works. If your fishing a specific piece of cover that you feel really sure is holding a fish, you can cast to that piece of cover and and shake your bait in place which drives the fish crazy. It really keeps the bait in the strike zone as long as you want it there. Its not just for off shore structure. I like to use an 1/8th ounce dropshot weight for shallow water or heavy cover and a 1/4th ounce sinker for deeper water, river current, or a long cast with a drag retrieve. I also use gamakatsu split shot/drop shot hooks, size 1. The right hook can make a huge difference. Bait wise you can use any kind of straight worm. Zoom finesse or trick worms work great. One of my favorites would have to be a Berkely hand-poured finesse worm. Alot of guys use robo worms but Ive never tried them. Give it a try, it really works.


----------



## BassAddict

90% of the time its a texas rigged Stick/fatboy, 7% its a mini Carolina rigged finesse worm, 3% its a wacked rigged stick or some other JDBaits texas rigged


----------



## PSG-1

When it comes to winter trout, this is my favorite lure:


A Mann's 4" Swimmin' Grub, Chartreuse with a firetail, using a 1/4 oz. pink or orange jig head.

With this rig, and an ambassador reel and a 7 foot rod, rigged with 20 lb power pro, I can pretty much limit out in an hour or so. 9 out of these 10 fish were caught in just 45 minutes.



However, Mann's has discontinued the swimmin' grub in that color pattern  

I have tried to make my own molds, using one of the baits to cast it with, but every attempt has ended in failure. I tried making one mold out of plaster, but that didn't work, because as this is a 2-color bait, I can't tell when I've gotten it full enough of the green to be able to add that last bit of red for the tail. Tried making another one out of clear acrylic, and I messed it up. 

Anyone here have any hints on how to make a 2-color bait, and to make molds that will work? I'd sure appreciate it. I only have a handful of the 2-color swimmin grubs left, once they're gone, they're gone. I DO have swimmin grubs in solid colors that I can use to make molds, though.


----------



## chabel

I'm a smallmouth fisherman and I love Strike King KVD Bitsy tubes in Watermelon Copper Craw rigged with either a 1/16 or 1/8 jig head bounced off the bottom while I drift the Delaware River.


----------



## 200racing

PSG-1 said:


> When it comes to winter trout, this is my favorite lure:
> 
> A Mann's 4" Swimmin' Grub, Chartreuse with a firetail, using a 1/4 oz. pink or orange jig head.
> 
> Anyone here have any hints on how to make a 2-color bait, and to make molds that will work? I'd sure appreciate it. I only have a handful of the 2-color swimmin grubs left, once they're gone, they're gone. I DO have swimmin grubs in solid colors that I can use to make molds, though.



https://www.basspro.com/SpikeIt™-Dip-N-Glow-Plastic-Lure-Dye/product/2579/133939


----------



## 200racing

90% of my fish are caught texas and shakey head.


----------



## muskiemike12

T-rigged 7" Berkley Power Worm, Red Shad and Drop shot 4" Zoom the Fluke, Baby Bass.


----------



## Brian B.

Two "go to" soft plastics that a beginner can use and catch fish from day one.

1) Zoom Super fluke in pearl white- there is no other color. Soak the bag in water 12 hrs before you use them, drain 24 hrs before the day begins. (Trust me..) Use an open face flip bail set up, 10 lb max line. Use a Gamakatsu or BPS octapus hook just through the nose- the long hooks like from a texas worm rig for example- they kill the flutter of the lure. The oct hook is the correct presentation. Most of the time I am using a 2/0, yes... A 2/0.. Even with 6/7 lb bass, top of the mouth almost evey time. (Sight fishing- rarely will they get it deep, if they do I just cut it and let them handle it)

2) Bass Pro Shops "Stick-O", same approach as above- but a baitcaster is better.. Sometimes I upsize the hook a little.

You can control the descent of the wacky rig senko lure- slow fall, dead middle, quicker fall- hook 1/4 way from one end. (I never t-rig Senkos..)


----------



## johnnybassboat

Brian B. said:


> Two "go to" soft plastics that a beginner can use and catch fish from day one.
> 
> 1) Zoom Super fluke in pearl white- there is no other color. Soak the bag in water 12 hrs before you use them, drain 24 hrs before the day begins. (Trust me..) Use an open face flip bail set up, 10 lb max line. Use a Gamakatsu or BPS octapus hook just through the nose- the long hooks like from a texas worm rig for example- they kill the flutter of the lure. The oct hook is the correct presentation. Most of the time I am using a 2/0, yes... A 2/0.. Even with 6/7 lb bass, top of the mouth almost evey time. (Sight fishing- rarely will they get it deep, if they do I just cut it and let them handle it)
> 
> 2) Bass Pro Shops "Stick-O", same approach as above- but a baitcaster is better.. Sometimes I upsize the hook a little.
> 
> You can control the descent of the wacky rig senko lure- slow fall, dead middle, quicker fall- hook 1/4 way from one end. (I never t-rig Senkos..)


Why soak them? Never heard of such a thing. I texas rig about 80% of the time, anything from a craw to a worm to a senko. I also wacky a senko the other times.


----------



## Brian B.

John the Zoom plastics you have to watch- most claim to be salt impregnated and are not at all, no salt equals less weight, less neutral bouyancy- they want to float- you don't want that. And last no salt and they won't hold the lure properly.

Anyway- back to soaking them, soaking them before hand bring ot that salt and I mean right now- they ooze salt. Not only that they get a very lifelike and believable finish after the salt starts "popping".. Also, last, the salt begins dissolving, the salt that dissolves in the 12 or so hour period- it effectively really loosens up the plastic and makes that thing just flick/ flip, twich completely realistically.

Just give it a try, it really improves the bite. And especially the "hold."

Works for Senkos too.

On Zoom lures- Super Fluke specifically.. If they don't taste salty- guess what- its because they have no salt. (They really shouldn't be able to advertise them like that) the "White Ice" color for example.. I think that is one of the colors with no salt.. It is completely salt free, pull one out of the bag with no hook, throw it in the water.. I think if memory serves it floats- and that's bad. It needs the slow fall that the salt provides.

Trust me was a much easier answer on my texting thumbs


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Zoom finess and trick worms with a spot remover jig head

Zoom superfluke is a close second


----------



## cfh1177

My plastics are 90% T-rigged. Worms, Craws or Hellgraleaches. The rest are exposed hooked flukes or jigs with yamamoto hawg thumpers.


----------



## lovedr79

White fluke or a white wacky worm rigged with a 1/8 oz lead head. Kills the smallmouth.


----------



## Ryno685

Big Bite Baits "squirrel tail worm" rigged with a shaky head. One of the best finesse worms I've ever used. Motor oil and junebug are usually my go to colors,depending on conditions. Check out there website they are reasonably priced, at least the last time I ordered they were. I'd say well over 50% of my main tackle box is big bite soft plastics.


----------



## fender66

Ryno685 said:


> Big Bite Baits "squirrel tail worm" rigged with a shaky head. One of the best finesse worms I've ever used. Motor oil and junebug are usually my go to colors,depending on conditions. Check out there website they are reasonably priced, at least the last time I ordered they were. I'd say well over 50% of my main tackle box is big bite soft plastics.



SHHHHhhhhhh....that's my secret :shock:


----------



## Ryno685

:lol: sorry fender, your the only other local guy, that I know of, that's ever heard of them. Every time I ask bait shops if they carry them, all I hear is, nope never heard of them. :shock:


----------



## Truckmechanic

After almost 2 years. My preference still hasn't changed. Texas and split shot for me.


----------



## New River Rat

O-ring wacky Case Magic Stik, tube with 3/0 gammy wg hook, internal weight


----------



## rsw

Zoom finesse and trick worms (Watermelon) with a spot remover jig head


----------



## johnnybassboat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=310125#p310125 said:


> Ryno685 » 11 Apr 2013, 11:24[/url]"]:lol: sorry fender, your the only other local guy, that I know of, that's ever heard of them. Every time I ask bait shops if they carry them, all I hear is, nope never heard of them. :shock:


What? Jeff Kriet is the man and his baits rock. I cant believe people havent heard of them or him, he is a great fisherman and a great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Attwanl

Green pumpkin, Texas rigged. Sometimes shakey head. When I'm pitching...I use a jig with paca crawls.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

This time of year


----------

